

The Guaranteed Way To Keep Your Blog Online - wyclif
http://nickoneill.com/keep-your-blog-online/

======
csense
$40 per month for 1 GB RAM? My favorite VPS provider's price is half that,
less if you pay for a quarter or year in advance [1]. The people I've
interacted with there are friendly and competent.

The SSH-based out-of-band serial console is great for people like me who want
fix things themselves when they break, instead of trying to get hold of a
support person, explain your setup, explain your problem, explain your
proposed solution, and explain what you need them to do because only support
can do it.

They even explain on the wiki how to use a custom kernel with their platform
[2].

Disclaimer: My only past or present connection to prgmr.com is that I'm a fan
and paying customer.

[1] <http://prgmr.com/xen/>

[2]
[http://wiki.prgmr.com/mediawiki/index.php/Using_a_kernel.org...](http://wiki.prgmr.com/mediawiki/index.php/Using_a_kernel.org_kernel_under_xen)

